# Thinking of Competing???



## SophieUFE (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,

New to this forum!
My name is Sophie,,live in Toronto
I'm a fitness competitor and trainer...
Wicked Fitness Organization: Ultimate Fitness Events
check out my youtube video of me on stage =)

Channel: SophieUFE =)


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

SophieUFE welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2009)

wow!






YouTube Video


----------



## Newt (Sep 23, 2009)

U look great.


----------

